# Advice for a rower trying to get into cycling



## Brettb (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, My name is Brett. I am currently rowing in college, and knowing that I couldn't have a career in rowing after college (I am 5' 10, usual rowers are 6'3 for heavy, 6' for light.) I have been cycling on and off for awhile, and I finally got a bike that could actually be considered a road bike a few months ago. Currently, my rowing schedule has me engaging in about 14-18 hours of work per week, without counting races. I don't won't to quit crew( and I was recruited), but I would like to improve my cycling while I am still rowing(since I would like to get in a professional level after I leave college.) I know that professional cycling is very hard, but if you knew me, I put in the ridiculous hours needed for such a feat. My main problem is finding times to ride, and knowing how long I should ride, as well as how I enter a race. My mph is approx 20 for 40+ miles (haven't calculated in awhile) and my sprints bring me in the mid 30's on a flat (again, haven't calculate in awhile). I know that rowing and cycling are very related, as far as aerobic exercise. I am 165 lbs, around 8 percent body fat, although in a month I need to lose weight for lightweight rowing so I will go down to around 153 with 3-4% bf. Most of my muscle mass in my upper body, which is gonna be a problem for cycling. Any advice, I know there is a lot of information, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

If you want to get serious on the bike you'll have to consider giving up serious rowing or risk being overtrained. You've got to fit the academics in there too somehow, right :wink5: You could however, begin ramping up the training on the bike as soon as the spring rowing races are ending and be in good enough cycling shape to race the bike in the spring/summer. If you are going to do any sort of development camp for rowing during the summer, once again I think you will be overtraining if you try to get too serious about the cycling. If you're planning on taking the summer off from rowing then set up a plan to train and race for the bike in the spring/summer and you'll be in good shape for the head races in the fall and you'll have no trouble making weight (assuming you're a ltwt that is). That's my .02 from a former collegiate and club rower / lifelong off and on cyclist


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Brettb said:


> Most of my muscle mass in my upper body, which is gonna be a problem for cycling.


I wouldn't be too sure about that, depending on what discipline you want to be your focus. Sprinters are, well, scary.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you'll do OK. Every rower I know tears my legs off, something about crew makes for belligerent SOBs. I wouldn't worry about your weight either, 165 isn't that big for a cyclist.

As far as training advice, I think you should try to use the most of what little time you'll have. Try to keep the intensity up when you ride and you'll make gains pretty quick. If you ever have the time to do 12+ hours a week, longer endurance rides will also help but in the meantime I assume your cardio is sufficient.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Find out if your college has a cycling team. If yes, contact them and go for some rides. 

http://www.usacycling.org/clubs/?advanced=1

If no, use that search and find a local amateur club to ride with. They can help you get started with the learning curve and racing.


----------



## laker (Aug 31, 2006)

I used to row in college too. I was also a small rower, 5'09 and 150 pounds at my heaviest. I am now 142 pounds. I cycled before college, but since my college did not have a cycling team I waled on the rowing team. The transition too cycling should not be too difficult. I have never competed as a cyclist, but ride with a club. The rowing will help you as a cyclist. It develops great leg and core strength, both very important for cycling. If you lose some weight after rowing, don't worry about it too much, it is great for climbing. When I weight lift, I don't concentrate as much on upper body strength now as I did when I rowed. I would suggest concentrating lots more on leg strength, and then develop endurance in the upper body and core section. This will help prevent your upper body, arms, shoulders, and back from getting fatigued on long rides. When you are ready, get fitted by a knowledgable bike shop and start riding.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't do even a single bike race until you're sure you're ready to quit rowing. Once you've done that first race, it's all you'll ever want to do.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd say you should have no real problem developing the bike speed and endurance to race, given your dedication to training and your current conditioning.

Bike racing, however, is not just being strong and fit. It's a really complicated sport, and it takes experience to become successful at racing a bike. Racing is the only way to gain the experience. It takes lots of racing to "get it"..to learn what to do to win(or to help your team win). You don't just "put your every effort into it" and win, because you are stronger...Oh no, you must be smarter, more skillful, more focused. You also must have had the proper pre-race meal, got signed in in plenty of time, have your trainer set up for warm up, know the couse, know who's your competition, know who is leading in a stage race and how much time you need........etc etc etc etc...

If you bring a high level of strength and fitness to a bike race...which everyone does..you still start (as a rookie racer) 'way behind' the guys who've been doing it for years...After a few dozen races, you will see what you didn't know at that first race...

I'd say try to find some club races and get started learning to race. You don't have to worry about not winning...you won't win...but you will be starting to gain racing skills..

It's really quite cerebral as well as a contest of strength and will...bike racing...Fun!


----------

